# Effects of neighbours smoking 'substances'?



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hope this is the correct area to post but, please move to the most appropriate area   
We live in a terrace house and our neighbours smoke 'something' ( not tobacco). I really have no idea what it is but, the smell of it is really strong in our house upstairs, especially in my liitle dd's bedroom   . I'm really concerned about this but don't know if I'm over-reacting or not? 
Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

this is a difficult situation, but basically the same risks as if it were tobacco, so depending on how u feel about that will depend on ur course of action. x


----------



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. As, you say, its a difficult situation - i'm really careful about keeping my littleones away from the risks of passive smoking and am just so upset that I can't keep them safe in their own home, through no fault of our own. Any night I can smell it, i've started to take the littleone into my room. No ideal, but better than the potential risks. Thankfully, we are hoping to move very soon.

Thanks again


----------

